# Poll: Best way to spend $1500



## yonith (Oct 19, 2012)

Mainly movie and TV use. Room is 17x17.

OPTION 1
front: Pioneer SP-FS52 (x2) $200--:
center: Pioneer SP-C22 $100----: $400 shipped
rear: Pioneer SP-BS22-LR $100 ----:
sub: HSU VTF-2 MK4 $612 shipped
receiver: Denon 1912 $313
Total = $1325

OPTION 2
front: Ascend CBM-170 ----:
center: Ascend CBM-170 --:$806 shipped
rear: Ascend HTM-200 ----:
sub: HSU STF-2 or Klipsch RW-12d $362 shipped
receiver: Denon 1912 $313 shipped
Total: $1481

OPTION 3
front: Klipsch B-20 $280
center: Klipsch C-20 $310
rear: Klipsch B-20 $280
sub: Klipsch RW-12d $350
receiver: Denon 1712 $262
Total = $1482

OPTION 4
front: Infinity Primus P163 ----:
center: Infinity Primus PC351 --:$576 shipped
rear: Infinity Primus P163 ----:
sub: HSU VTF-2 MK4 $612 shipped
receiver: Denon 1912 $313 shipped 
Total: $1501

OPTION 5
front: HTD Level THREE--:
center: HTD Level THREE--: $732 shipped
rear: HTD Level TWO--:
sub: HSU VTF-2 MK4 $612 shipped
receiver: Denon 1612 $190
Total = $1534


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

First, a big welcome to Home Theater Shack!

Go for the Hsu sub. I don't have either one you are looking at (I have ULS-15s) but I do have the Klipsch sub. You will be better pleased with either Hsu.

How about a package deal of all Hsu? Their bookshelf speakers have gotten rave reviews:

http://www.hsuresearch.com/packages.html

One of those will still leave $s for a receiver, especially if you buy a re-furb one from Accessories4Less:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...iver/Home-Audio/Home-Theater-Receivers/1.html

Nothing wrong with their factory refurbs; I bought a Denon 3312 from them this summer and it was in perfect condition - not even a scratch.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

All the options look good. I wish we had that choice at that price here in Oz.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Funny you mentioned a HSU 5.1 vtf2 speaker package... I was thinking the same thing. Never heard them myself... But I own an HsU sub. 


One factor... If you do go that route you may want to factor-in speaker stands for your front 3... I say that without knowing what your placement situation is...


----------



## yonith (Oct 19, 2012)

The HSU Hybrid 1 5.1 is $1324 shipped. I'll look into this!


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Good thing about Hsu is that they will take them back within 30 days. But from the reviews, I don't think many folks do send them back

And there is a lot to be said about having the same speakers all around.


----------



## ambesolman (Apr 25, 2011)

+1 for the Hsu Hybrid pkg. I have a pair of the HB-1s for my fronts and they're great for music and movies. My old man has a 5.1 hybrid 3 pkg in a 40x20x20 room (cathedral ceiling) and it has no problem filling it with great sound. If you can swing it, get the rosenut finish. Got in on my fronts and wish I'd gotten it on my vtf3.3.


----------



## yonith (Oct 19, 2012)

With shipping, my budget would only allow for the combo with the VTF-1. Still worth it? (I notice everyone only raves about the VTF-2.)


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hmmm... You know what? Knowing what I now know, after owning 3 subs previous to my vtf2.... Don't skimp out on the sub. That vtf2-mk4 can be a rock in your system for many years to come. Others may disagree about this, but good bass is hard to find!

Either stretch the budget, or find a way to make it work with a different set of speakers.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

27dnast said:


> Hmmm... You know what? Knowing what I now know, after owning 3 subs previous to my vtf2.... Don't skimp out on the sub. That vtf2-mk4 can be a rock in your system for many years to come. Others may disagree about this, but good bass is hard to find!
> 
> Either stretch the budget, or find a way to make it work with a different set of speakers.


I absolutely agree with not skimping on the sub. It makes a huge difference and gives you that impactful experience.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

27dnast said:


> Others may disagree about this, but good bass is hard to find!
> 
> Either stretch the budget, or find a way to make it work with a different set of speakers.


Nothing to disagree about here. Unless one like movies like "The Bridges of Madison County", one shouldn't skimp on a sub. Like 27dnast, I went through 4 different pair of subs before I got want I have now (which I'm satisfy with for my room size). If only I would have listen to the folks here and on other forums, I could have 4 of what I have now.

Having said that, budget is budget and I certainly understand that.

Good luck and keep us posted.

Oh and buy the way, option 5 followed by option 1 would be my choices,

cheers


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would also consider SVS's S Series. They are being blown out for 50% off and combined with a VTF-2 MKiV would make for an excellent speaker array. 2 pairs of SBS-02's and an SCS-02 combined with the VTF-2 would come in well under $1500.

Another intriguing choice is the $1500 Klipsch Icon WF-35 that Newegg has for a ridiculous $538 a pair. Here is the link:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780081&name=Home-Audio-Speakers
If you could do dual 35's and the matching WC-24 with the VTF-2, it would be an amazing package.
Here is a link for the 24:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780085

The total before shipping is $1804, but the MSRP is well over $4000 and you can spend less on an AVR due to the efficiency of the Klipschs. It would make for a fantastic HT and using identical Towers for Mains and Surrounds is something I have done for quite some time to excellent effect.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Option 1 or 5, will be solid performers as they make good stuff.
They are both good for music and movies > with no harsh, sharp
or edgy sound. Some popular name brands may need to go back 
to the drawing board, with the level of performace that you will
get from #1 or 5. Mated with the HSU Sub, you will have a solid
type system, on a tight budget.


----------



## Dub King (Aug 10, 2012)

Choice #1 is an interesting value proposition. I recently acquired a pair of the Pioneer bookshelf speakers and I willingly attest to their neutrality and ability to create a full, detailed soundstage. They may be the best deal out there for a sub/satellite system and the HSU sub is a great choice - my own, personal experience is that the Pioneers can keep up with very capable subwoofers if crossed over at 80hz or above... the mid/woofer on the Pioneer is the star of the show and has great transient response... it's just that it is small. This past weekend I was thinking about using the center channel SP-C22 - turned vertical - as a bookshelf. It's 3db more efficient than the SP-BS22 and also one db more efficient than the towers.

I actually voted for the Klipsch outfit, because of the efficiency gained by using horns (about 10db). The Klipsch speakers are only drawing approx. 10 watts at the same volume where the Pioneer speakers (and the AVR driving them) are maxed out. Horn-loaded tweeters also help avoid early-reflection issues and (to my ear) are more dynamic sounding. When the speakers are properly positioned in a room, along with speaker stands, horn-loaded tweeters produce a sound-stage I tend to prefer, set in front of the speakers instead on between them. It's worth taking the downgrade on the sub and receiver in order to have a speaker system that will not be as easily taxed when it attempts to recreate cinema soundtracks and modern, highly dynamic electronic music. As great as the Pioneer speakers sound, the tweeters start to break up before optimum volumes are achieved and listener fatigue sets in - at least with anything less than a dedicated amp.

Sadly, I am not knowledgeable enough to have an opinion on the other systems in the list.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The review on the Andrew Jones Pioneer speaker set are very good. And nothing against HSU but I have the SVS PC12 NSD Cylinder sub and love it as another option for you.


----------



## yonith (Oct 19, 2012)

So W.A.F. played into this one, but it looks like the kind gentleman at Best Buy was able to convince her that the Pioneers are the way to go and thus I will be going with that speaker selection. He did however suggest I NOT get the HSU VTF-2 (it would drown out the speakers and costs too much) and just get 2 of the SW-8MK2 instead. Thoughts?!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I would no longer listen to advice from that gentleman at Best Buy. Cost too much and drown out the speakers?


----------



## yonith (Oct 19, 2012)

Didn't make much since to me since it would be adjusted to my setup... Also, although two subs would even out where the bass is coming from, they sure as hell aren't gonna go all the way down to 18hz. He said that since I'm in an apartment, I wouldn't be able to really use it anyway. I'm not so sure since our top and bottom floor have a layer of concrete between them. Also, I would prob get an isolation mat. Definitely still want the hsu...


----------



## yonith (Oct 19, 2012)

Prob going with this:

front: Pioneer SP-FS52 (x2)--
center: Pioneer SP-C22------$399 shipped TigerDirect
rear: Pioneer SP-BS22-LR----
sub: HSU VTF-2 MK4 $612 shipped
receiver: Denon 2113CI $411 shipped A4L
Total = $1422


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

yonith said:


> Prob going with this:
> 
> front: Pioneer SP-FS52 (x2)--
> center: Pioneer SP-C22------$399 shipped TigerDirect
> ...


That should make for a very nice setup. I've never heard the Pioneer speakers but the Andrew Jones version seem to be highly regarded.


----------



## Dub King (Aug 10, 2012)

In my personal experience, the Andrew Jones Pioneer speakers will keep up with just about any subwoofer, so long as they are also getting enough power. Feeding the Pioneer bookshelf units with a 275 watts/channel Crown XTi-1000 did the trick, there was more than enough headroom to keep up with my four 12" subs, powered by over 2,000 watts. The coolest thing is how flat the AJ Pioneers are, my REW graphs looked like they were drawn with a ruler (well, almost).

The Pioneer subs look like the weak link in that system, the HSU sub is the right choice there.



yonith said:


> Didn't make much since to me since it would be adjusted to my setup... Also, although two subs would even out where the bass is coming from, they sure as hell aren't gonna go all the way down to 18hz. He said that since I'm in an apartment, I wouldn't be able to really use it anyway. I'm not so sure since our top and bottom floor have a layer of concrete between them. Also, I would prob get an isolation mat. Definitely still want the hsu...


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

yonith said:


> Prob going with this:
> 
> front: Pioneer SP-FS52 (x2)--
> center: Pioneer SP-C22------$399 shipped TigerDirect
> ...


that's going to be a sweet system. Nice choices. I have that receiver and it's been flawless.

Let us know your impressions.

cheers


----------

